# What to buy???



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Due to square footage limitations, and a desire to cram as much as possible into a confined area, I am downsizing from O scale to N scale. This time, prior to investing a lot of money into things I won't be satisfied with, I am hoping you good folks can steer me in the right direction. Generally, what make and/or model of locomotives should I be looking for? What will give me the most bang for the buck (not to include brass!!!).

I would be looking for both diesel and steam. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Bob

Please pray for the safety of our troops!!
God Bless


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

About all I can recommend for N scale is Kato. My dad bought a Kato N scale Santa Fe F7 freight set and it is great. Their "unitrack" system is awesome, the engine and cars look and run well too. It is just a standard DC set with only a headlight (do they have DCC in N scale? I don't know). I can also sneak it in my suitcase when we go on vacations 

That's coming from a huge O scale fan.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> About all I can recommend for N scale is Kato. My dad bought a Kato N scale Santa Fe F7 freight set and it is great. Their "unitrack" system is awesome, the engine and cars look and run well too. It is just a standard DC set with only a headlight (do they have DCC in N scale? I don't know). I can also sneak it in my suitcase when we go on vacations
> 
> That's coming from a huge O scale fan.


Thank you very much for the rapid reply! That's all I am looking for, is standard DC. I appreciate my wife too much to try to sneak DCC onto my layout. (At this particular time, that is). Again, thank you!
Bob
God Bless, and please pray for our Troops!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad to hear that helped. I don't really have experience with any other brands, but there are probably other good ones out there that the true N scalers can recommend. Kato is one of the good ones in both HO and N scales. They are pretty well known for being good runners.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would steer away from Bachmann e-z track. That is what I started with, as I didn't research much, and it was cheaper. I wish I hadn't done it as the e-z track really has limitations as far as turning radius and their turnouts aren't great.
I have 3 Bachmann diesel loco's all bought new. Two of them run pretty smooth, the other is noisy and doesn't run well at slow speeds. I purchased a Kato RDC and the difference is night and day. The Kato is much quieter and glides along the turnouts.
My advice is to steer away from some of the cheaper stuff as it can definitely cause you frustrations as I've found out. The advice and knowledge I've gained from the great folks here on these forums is invaluable!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Further, any of the unitrack, easy-track, etc. have a increased cost factor over sectional track, flex track and the associated turnouts. The type of engine is really a function of the era you wish to model. Current era modeling has much more buildings kits, rolling stock and engines available than trying to model the steam era.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Carl said:


> Further, any of the unitrack, easy-track, etc. have a increased cost factor over sectional track, flex track and the associated turnouts.



It also depends on what your plans are. The unitrack/easytrack were pretty much designed to be used on temporary floor/table layouts. If you are planning on building a permanent layout where the track can be secured, the non-roadbed stuff might be cheaper.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I will be building on a permanent layout (foam over plywood). Is there a particular brand of section/flex track that is better than others? I will be going with the nickle silver rails.
Also, I have used the woodland scenic foam roadbed, have never used the cork. Is one better than the other one?


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going with Bachmann e-z track


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Oldsarge,

Welcome to the forum and the world of N scale! As far as locomotives go, I agree with Kato, and add Atlas, but be careful of the Chinese Atlas locos. Kato made/makes? some locos for Atlas. As far as track goes, Atlas track is very common, and if you use their flex track, offers a lot more flexibility in your layout design. Atlas turnouts are OK, but I'm going with Peco turnouts for my next layout.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have lots of unopened code 40 non roadbed track that will probably never see the light of day again. It's a pain to work with because the little tabs slide or break off and the flex bends in its own way. I just bought a uni-track kit and love it, won't go back. The layout at the local hobby shop is even uni-track. They make great preconfigured stuff including bridges, expanding track sections, that double crossover is slick, and super elevated turns. Personally if I were just getting into N I would spend several hundred dollars on the Kato track variations and be good to go for a long time.

Also steer away from older N scale engines they are a pain to work on and fix, many of these newer Katos and such have great replacement part supplies and are generally more reliable. As for steam locos greater than an 0-6-0 switcher its going to cost you over $150 typically. Kato did a couple nice steamers one a 2-8-2 and 4-6-2 platform. They may be foreign slightly in looks but once on the track they go great!

Rolling stock from the 80s seems to do just fine now but steer away from bachmann not the best rollers especially on there lighted cars.

My Kato engines are yet to arrive, but from what I have heard and seen they should be enjoyable!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Kato, Athearn, Bachmann-Spectrum and Atlas is the only way to go!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's for sure - My LifeLike stuff does work - Noisey and no scale speeds however - Atlas does that (Super slow) very nicely.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Steve you can almost deaden the life-like sound by removing the cover where the driveshaft meets the drive gear and dropping a drop of 3 in 1 oil and it will run like new. Mine made a god awful noise the other day lubed that spot and dang it was quieter than the Katos i was running it with.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

OK Man - I will be carefull with that Oil - Thanks !!


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for your input. It all really helps. 
Hope nobody tires of me, I plan on asking questions BEFORE I commit to something this time! I wasted time and money in my first effort by not asking questions.

Again, thanks all!

Bob


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Oldsarge,

Another thing to keep in mind when your loco hunting, even though you don't plan on going DCC right away, I would recomend you look for the newer DCC ready locos since your starting off from scratch. That way you'll be prepared if/when the DCC bug bites!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Oldsarge,
> 
> Welcome to the forum and the world of N scale! As far as locomotives go, I agree with Kato, and add Atlas, but be careful of the Chinese Atlas locos. Kato made/makes? some locos for Atlas. As far as track goes, Atlas track is very common, and if you use their flex track, offers a lot more flexibility in your layout design. Atlas turnouts are OK, but I'm going with Peco turnouts for my next layout.


Why be careful of Atlas? I have many Atlas Locos. The GPs in my vid are all Atlas. The new Sd60 runs like a champ.
As far as I know, Atlas/Kato have not done a joint venture since back in the 90's.

Sarge, I think Kato is top followed by Atlas.
Rolling stock, best is Micro-trains but many others out there. Price is usually reflected in the deatails on the cars.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> Hey Steve you can almost deaden the life-like sound by removing the cover where the driveshaft meets the drive gear and dropping a drop of 3 in 1 oil and it will run like new. Mine made a god awful noise the other day lubed that spot and dang it was quieter than the Katos i was running it with.



You shouldn't use 3 in one oil in N scale locomotives. A better choice is La Belle #7 oil which is made for N scale locomotives.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

The best diesel locomotives are Kato, Atlas and Intermountain (F series diesels) BLI also has a nice run of E series diesels with sound.

For steam locomotives, the newer runs of Spectrum steam, the Kato Mikado and GS-4, Athearn "Challengers and "Big Boys top the list as well as the Walthers (LL) new runs of the 2-8-8-2.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Right Bob - Thanks - Steve


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Great information guys! Thank you! 
Bob


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> You shouldn't use 3 in one oil in N scale locomotives. A better choice is La Belle #7 oil which is made for N scale locomotives.


I've used 3 in 1 on the HOs and N scale locos and it works great, you just can't overdue it. Have to be very sparing. Well see haha! I still don't know how to lube the little 0-6-0 steamers


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

ConductorJoe,

I have a lot of Atlas/Kato engines, and only a couple Atlas/Chinese engines. Maybe I just got bad ones, but there is a noticeable diference between the two, at least the ones I have. Plenty of new old stock Atlas/kato locos out there for sale fairly cheap because they aren't "DCC ready".


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Powersteamguy,

I'd love to have an N scale Big Boy, cab forward, mallet etc. Time and budget will provide. I have them all in HO scale, not much of an N scale steam roster as yet, only about a dozen, including a kato GS4 American freedom, 2 Bachmann J class, and a Bachmann Spectrum heavy mountain. I'm working on the design for my next layout so I can actualy run the big stuff!


----------

